# Anyone know anything about Bailiffs and Reptiles?



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

This came up in converstation between my mum and I. 
Does anyone know the rules?
Can they take reptiles, or any animals at all?

I mean both if us are currently out of work, we're not at Bailiff stage at all, but in the current climate it's good to know these things. 
My dad left years ago and left us with loads of his debt, but mum managed to convince them it wasn't hers to pay so they left.
If it's her debt, but we live in the same home, are my animals at risk? And visa versa. I've read that I need proof of ownership? What's that? I don't have reciepts for my animals, BUT I have bank statements for the equipment and the same with her and my brother 
We're managing fine at the moment but you never know, always be pessimistic and you can never be disappointed!
I know there was a thing on TV AAAAAGES ago, but I can't remember.


The more I read, the more curious I'm getting.
All being well I have a new job before Christmas, so it shouldn't come to this, but I'd like to be armed! Lol.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

will PM you


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

zzxxy said:


> will PM you


Ta


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Even if they could, they never would, I would certainly like to see one take a fully grown dominant in breeding season iggy in one peice  A couple of warnings might be enough to disuade them 

As far as I know, they won't take anything from anyone whos name isn't on that debt.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Even if they could, they never would, I would certainly like to see one take a fully grown dominant in breeding season iggy in one peice
> 
> As far as I know, they won't take anything from anyone whos name isn't on that debt.


Or a hungry Burm...we have both.

That's what is read, but it says you have to PROVE ownership.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Or a hungry Burm...we have both.
> 
> That's what is read, but it says you have to PROVE ownership.


Well, it is a bit iffy with animals, I can't see them being able to house those animals in a humane enviroment at a minutes notice, so if they did take them,I expect they open themselves up to animal cruelty, they don't know the care requirements, they are not familiar with the animals, things could end very very badly, besides I have never once got a receipt from a pet shop for buying an animal, your proof could be a vet receipt, invoice?


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Well, it is a bit iffy with animals, I can't see them being able to house those animals in a humane enviroment at a minutes notice, so if they did take them,I expect they open themselves up to animal cruelty, they don't know the care requirements, they are not familiar with the animals, things could end very very badly, besides I have never once got a receipt from a pet shop for buying an animal, your proof could be a vet receipt, invoice?


I got most of my lot from private breeders that I still talk to, so actually I can get invoices ^_^ and the shops we frequent will have copies of forms we had to fill out with our details 
I think we're well armed if it ever happens!


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

As a general rule they try to avoid taking any animals, as it means more expense for them. However, I have heard of some that will take horses and other farm livestock if they have to.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

UrolithicTitan said:


> As a general rule they try to avoid taking any animals, as it means more expense for them. However, I have heard of some that will take horses and other farm livestock if they have to.


We don't have horses or livestock...I think our land lord would have something to say about that!


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> We don't have horses or livestock...I think our land lord would have something to say about that!


That only seems to be a last resort for them.

Also, if your brother is still technically a child then by law they can't enter a child's bedroom. So it could be a good place to temporarily keep them if need be.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Meh, I just stay away from debt anyways. 
It really isn't worth it, whats mine is mine and I have worked hard for everything I own, if I can't afford what I want, I save up.

Good luck with your new job over the xmas. : victory:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

UrolithicTitan said:


> That only seems to be a last resort for them.
> 
> Also, if your brother is still technically a child then by law they can't enter a child's bedroom. So it could be a good place to temporarily keep them if need be.


I'm 22 and he's 20, but we are counted as independents and not serverally liable so they can't enter our rooms anyway. Apparently.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

The simple short term answer is this: 

Don't let them in. Without a court order and in some cases, Police presence ( or at least notifying the police ) a bailiff cannot gain access to your property forcibly. So, You don't let them in, Move everything out - then allow them in. Job done! 
Now, A bailiff can enter through an open door or open window without invitation so, Make sure everything is closed or locked if you know you have problems with them. They cannot "push" past you if you only have the door open a little as that is against the law as it would amount to assault! This is one reason why they ask if they can "come inside to discuss this" it's not them being nice. They don't care, They are on commission - trust me! Just politely say no and shut the door or, Go outside and shut the door behind you and talk to them. 
The reason for this is that the bailiff can list for seizure any item that they can see and put their hands on from the doorstep if they can list it in such a way that it can be identified at a later date. Ie. Silver SMEG fridge etc. it can be listed for seizure at a later date.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Meh, I just stay away from debt anyways.
> It really isn't worth it, whats mine is mine and I have worked hard for everything I own, if I can't afford what I want, I save up.
> 
> Good luck with your new job over the xmas. : victory:


Same, well I have a cataloge thing for an air conditioning thing I bought for the Leo's room over the summer that I pay weekly for, but that's interest free so I don't count that.

Thank you! 
It's looking like I'm either gonna be an Elf or at a petrol station but a job is a job


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> It's looking like I'm either gonna be an Elf or at a petrol station but a job is a job


If only everyone had that attitude! Could you not be an elf at an elf petrol station? lol


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

As far as i know animals are not considered property in cases of debt collection. A debt collectors first task is to secure a walking possetion order, both you and the bailiff sign it to say that any items "seized" on the day will become theres should you not make payment on your debt within a reasonable time period. This is the key, dont do it. Once they have this they have free access to your property.

They cannot take anything on hire purchase or anything that doesnt belong to you. Of course they will ask for some kind of proof. Animals in general they dont have any interest in mostly because they cost money to keep somewhere so it defeats the object of collecting goods for debt.

A TV will be put in a storage locker with loads of other goods and sold at auction, a Dog requires a kennel, walks, food, a handler etc. A snake requires specific conditions, not worth the hassle.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

zzxxy said:


> The simple short term answer is this:
> 
> Don't let them in. Without a court order and in some cases, Police presence ( or at least notifying the police ) a bailiff cannot gain access to your property forcibly. So, You don't let them in, Move everything out - then allow them in. Job done!
> Now, A bailiff can enter through an open door or open window without invitation so, Make sure everything is closed or locked if you know you have problems with them. They cannot "push" past you if you only have the door open a little as that is against the law as it would amount to assault! This is one reason why they ask if they can "come inside to discuss this" it's not them being nice. They don't care, They are on commission - trust me! Just politely say no and shut the door or, Go outside and shut the door behind you and talk to them.
> The reason for this is that the bailiff can list for seizure any item that they can see and put their hands on from the doorstep if they can list it in such a way that it can be identified at a later date. Ie. Silver SMEG fridge etc. it can be listed for seizure at a later date.


 Thank you


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Elfs are cool.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

iSTAT said:


> As far as i know animals are not considered property in cases of debt collection. A debt collectors first task is to secure a walking possetion order, both you and the bailiff sign it to say that any items "seized" on the day will become theres should you not make payment on your debt within a reasonable time period. This is the key, dont do it. Once they have this they have free access to your property.
> 
> They cannot take anything on hire purchase or anything that doesnt belong to you. Of course they will ask for some kind of proof. Animals in general they dont have any interest in mostly because they cost money to keep somewhere so it defeats the object of collecting goods for debt.
> 
> A TV will be put in a storage locker with loads of other goods and sold at auction, a Dog requires a kennel, walks, food, a handler etc. A snake requires specific conditions, not worth the hassle.


This is correct but, if you get a bailiff that's nasty or knows reptiles. They _might_ do it just out of spite. I've seen it happen. Only once. But i've seen it with an expensive pet.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Elfs are cool.


next you'll be asking if she gets to keep it when the job finishes :lol2:


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

zzxxy said:


> This is correct but, if you get a bailiff that's nasty or knows reptiles. They _might_ do it just out of spite. I've seen it happen. Only once. But i've seen it with an expensive pet.


This is possible but if you play it properly they cant take a thing, doesnt matter what debt you have. The law is on your side.

Lets assume you get a bailiff knock the door, he says can i come in to discuss, you say NO. What then?

They can go after your car which is outside, so change the details on the logbook to someone elses name. They now cant take your car its someone elses car that you use. as long as they dont get in then they cant do a thing.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

zzxxy said:


> If only everyone had that attitude! Could you not be an elf at an elf petrol station? lol


Lol, I'm not sure the manager celebrates Christmas so he might not see the funny side...


Salazare Slytherin said:


> Elfs are cool.


But children are not. I'd have to read stories to kids...and pretend some fat bloke with a cotton wool beard is Santa...



zzxxy said:


> next you'll be asking if she gets to keep it when the job finishes :lol2:


I'd probably keep it anyway! My friends have all sorts if themed parties, one never knows when they might need to be an Elf.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

iSTAT said:


> This is possible but if you play it properly they cant take a thing, doesnt matter what debt you have. The law is on your side.
> 
> Lets assume you get a bailiff knock the door, he says can i come in to discuss, you say NO. What then?
> 
> They can go after your car which is outside, so change the details on the logbook to someone elses name. They now cant take your car its someone elses car that you use. as long as they dont get in then they cant do a thing.


We already sold our car :lol2:
They can take next doors Alfa Romeo that's been rotting into the grass for 6 years.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

It is absaloutely no secret I hate being around kids, they tend to like me but I find it really awquard to talk to them.
I much prefer animals.



zzxxy said:


> next you'll be asking if she gets to keep it when the job finishes :lol2:


Well why not? :gasp:


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I know its quite different for the situation but the essentials will probably be the same

My friend and his gf lived together, he bought her a dog for her birthday, it was microchipped in her name at their address, 6 months later she tried to kill him so he left and took the dog (didn't want it left with psycho woman) 2 years later he thought he should probably get the chip changed and found out that the dog had been reported stolen by the psycho ex. He said the story i've just outlined and that was considered proof of ownership by him, including a fraudalent claim of theft...

So in this case no reciepts were necessary and they just took his word that the dog is his, and not hers - although all evidence was actually that it was hers, he was fully prepared with bank statements but luckily they were never needed.

Good Luck


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

kirstyhorsman said:


> I know its quite different for the situation but the essentials will probably be the same
> 
> My friend and his gf lived together, he bought her a dog for her birthday, it was microchipped in her name at their address, 6 months later she tried to kill him so he left and took the dog (didn't want it left with psycho woman) 2 years later he thought he should probably get the chip changed and found out that the dog had been reported stolen by the psycho ex. He said the story i've just outlined and that was considered proof of ownership by him, including a fraudalent claim of theft...
> 
> ...


Poor guy! That's awful! Glad he didn't have too much hassle over it? That would have been tragic.



Salazare Slytherin said:


> It is absaloutely no secret I hate being around kids, they tend to like me but I find it really awquard to talk to them.
> I much prefer animals.
> 
> Same! Kids seem mesmerised by me, but I'm just like...shoo.
> ...


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah she was a nightmare in every possible way, she turned into a massive stalker and violent to boot, even before she tried to kill him the police had been round a few times to calm her down following some kind of outburst. She's getting married next year and has invited him lol, revenge will be sweet and served very very cold!

In terms of the dog it was very straight forward luckily, he was prepared for a battle but couldn't believe how easy it was - they wrote a letter to her (at the address on the chip) and she had 7 days to respond, as she no longer lived there and didn't respond the dog was assumed his. 

I am sure in the case of the reptiles, with you and your brother saying their yours that would be proof enough, by the sounds of it you owe your dad nothing so why would you try and protect his pets!


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

kirstyhorsman said:


> Yeah she was a nightmare in every possible way, she turned into a massive stalker and violent to boot, even before she tried to kill him the police had been round a few times to calm her down following some kind of outburst. She's getting married next year and has invited him lol, revenge will be sweet and served very very cold!
> 
> In terms of the dog it was very straight forward luckily, he was prepared for a battle but couldn't believe how easy it was - they wrote a letter to her (at the address on the chip) and she had 7 days to respond, as she no longer lived there and didn't respond the dog was assumed his.
> 
> I am sure in the case of the reptiles, with you and your brother saying their yours that would be proof enough, by the sounds of it you owe your dad nothing so why would you try and protect his pets!



None of them are his. He's been off the scene for over 10 years, but he keeps popping up in letters we get occasionally. And what with my mum and me currently being unemployed, we want to be well prepared if the Bailiffs come knocking either for him, as he once lived here or us, if we get into our own trouble. We're a way off that though. 
I actually just got a email asking me for a interview 10 mins ago! Yay!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Good luck with your interview and hope things get better for you.

A while ago - you may be able to find a link on here and/or the BBC programme - there was a daytime programme about bailiffs and they visited someone and took their rather valuable cat.

I'll see in the meantime if I can find out some more on Google etc about this particular episode.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is the thread on here about the programme and pets etc.

I see I replied on there then!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/509621-baliffs-take-pets-3.html

Its midway through.


----------



## lukie (Oct 21, 2011)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> None of them are his. He's been off the scene for over 10 years, but he keeps popping up in letters we get occasionally. And what with my mum and me currently being unemployed, we want to be well prepared if the Bailiffs come knocking either for him, as he once lived here or us, if we get into our own trouble. We're a way off that though.
> I actually just got a email asking me for a interview 10 mins ago! Yay!


as above have said its all about knowing your rights...there are loads of loopholes to exploit just got to be savvy enough to make use of them....

the one i like best but is not related is about tv licences...dont let them in they cant get you in trouble...simple...the common misconception is you have to have a licence to have a tv thats not correct...you can watch tv if its not broadcast live or its recorded...the basic rule is they might say they are in the area with a tv van but thats crap...lol


----------

